# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Aynı şaklabanlıklar

## atoybil

Aynı şaklabanlıklar..............Hasan ünal


17 Aralık tiyatrosu aynen tekrar... O zaman Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi''nin tanınması ısrarıyla işe başlayan AB, Ankara''nın Ek Protokol''ü imzalamasını mecburiyet haline getirmişti.Tanıma şartı belgelere girmeyince, metnin geri kalan kısmının kuşa çevrilmesi dikkatlerden kaçmıştı. şimdi de benzeri bir oyun oynandı. AB yine ölümle başladı ve sıtmaya razı etti AKP''yi. ''İmtiyazlı ortaklık lafını metne sokarız haaa'' diye başlayan tartışmalar bu sözün metinde aynen yer almaması üzerine bayram havasına dönüştü. Oysa adamlar istediklerinin hepsini metne sokmuşlar. Neye sevindiğimizi anlamak gerçekten zor.

Metinde neler var? üerçeve belgenin ikinci paragrafı Türkiye''nin üye olmayacağını izah eder gibi. Müzakereler ''doğası gereği'' değil; Türkiye''ye has bir şekilde ucu açık olacak ve amaç Türkiye''nin AB''ye katılımı olmakla birlikte, bu, baştan garanti edilemeyecek. Kopehag kriterlerinin tamamı - ekonomik ve siyasi - dikkate alındığında ve AB''nin hazmetme kapasitesi olup olmadığına bakılmak suretiyle, eğer Türkiye''nin üyelik sorumluluklarını tam olarak yerine getiremeyeceğine kanaat getirilirse - ki, buna da kendileri karar verecekler -Türkiye''nin Avrupalı yapılara en sıkı bağlarla bağlanması temin edilecek.

Burada Avrupalı yapılar deniliyor, Avrupa Birliği yapıları demiyor. Psikolojik harekat uzmanı bir emekli büyükelçi iki gün boyunca bunu Avrupa Birliği yapıları diye söyledi. Arada önemli bir fark var. Türkiye İkinci Dünya Savaşı''ndan bu yana Avrupa kıtasında kurulan her uluslararası örgütün ya kurucu üyesi ya da üyesi. üyesi olmadığı tek yer AB ve oraya da almıyorlar. Türkiye''yi Avrupalı yapılara bağlamak boş bir laf; çünkü zaten bağlı. İlave bir şeye gerek yok. Sonuçta onlar da bunu diyeceklerdir zaten. 

Birliğin Türkiye''yi hazmetme kapasitesine bir alt başlıkta yine vurgu yapılıyor. Yedinci maddede ise Rumlar istediklerini tamamen almışlar. Buna göre Rum tarafının ''Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti sıfatıyla ve adanın tamamını temsilen uluslararası örgütlere üye olmasına Türkiye''nin itiraz etmemesi isteniyor. Dün geceden bu yana Türkiye''nin bu konuda bazı garantiler aldığı yolunda laflar söylenip durdu; ama metinde böyle bir şey yok. Burada Rumların sadece uluslararası örgütlere üyeliği değil; uluslararası düzenlemelere de dahil edilmesi anılmış ve Türkiye''nin itiraz etmemesi talep edilmiş.

Rumlarla Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti olarak ilişkilerimizi normalleştirmemiz de talepler arasında. Yakında Rumlar önce liman ve havaalanlarımızı açmamız ve ardından da Ankara''da büyükelçilik kurmalarına izin vermemiz için hop oturup hop kalkmaya başlarlarsa hiç şaşırmayalım. Zaten psikolojik harekat uzmanları evvelki gün bundan kaçmamızın mümkün olmadığını söylemeye başladılar bile...

İşin en ilginç tarafı ise, Kıbrıs konusunda AB''nin geçtiğimiz hafta yayımladığı karşı deklarasyondan doğrudan sorumlu olduğumuzun hatırlatılması. Bunu AB müktesebatının nelerden oluştuğunu belirttikleri onuncu maddeye sıkıştırmışlar. Burada AB kurumlarının yayımladığı bütün deklarasyonların Türkiye''yi bağlayan müktesebata dahil olduğu bildiriliyor. Bütün bunlardan sonra on ikinci maddede de Türkiye''ye verilecek üyeliğin, kişilerin serbest dolaşımı alanında daimi olarak sınırlandırılacağı söyleniyor. 

Türkiye tarım ve yapısal politikaların daimi surette dışında tutulacak. Ve müzakereler hükümetler arası bir konferans şeklinde sürdürülecek. Yani her ülke bir dosyadan ötekine geçilebilmesi için Türkiye''den taleplerini alabilsin diye...Durum buyken bizim tipler neyin bayramını yapıyorlar dersiniz? Sakın haa... Türkiye''yi bu AB yalanıyla paramparça ettiklerinden dolayı olmasın???

----------

